# B13 roof rack?



## B13xe92fast (May 24, 2015)

I have a 92 b13 and wanted to have a roof rack, but I have no idea what kind to use, help please?


P.S. I would also like to put a trailer hitch on it


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

I would just read reviews on amazon for a good roof rack unit for a compact car. Pick one that comes with all the mounting hardware. I think generally Thule makes good ones.

As far as a trailer hitch, I would take it to a U-Haul dealer. They put hitches on cars for relatively cheap. (Like $300). Or if you are technically savy enough could probably find one online like on amazon or get one at an autoparts store and install yourself for less than $150. Not sure what you are trying to tow though, wouldn't want to do more than 500lbs including the trailer, maybe up to 1000lbs with 2.0 motor.


----------

